# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Loro Boriçi

## Brari

Flet Sotir Seferaj, miku i ngushtë i legjendës së futbollit shqiptar


"Përse Loro Boriçi Iku nga Lacio për të luajtur me Vllazninë"   





Armand jonuzi

Dimë që legjenda e futbollit shqiptar, Loro Boriçi kishte arritur të luante në Itali me ekipin e Lacios. Dimë që më pas ai u kthye në atdhe, ku luajti me "Vllazninë" e Shkodrës dhe kombëtaren shqiptare. Por Sotir Sefereaj, një nga miqtë e ngushtë të Loro Borriçit, zbulon arsyet se pse Loro braktisi ekipin e madh të Lacios. Sipas Seferajt, ishte kërkesa e të ëmës së Loros, Marijes, që, pas kapitullimit të Musolinit dhe fashizmit në Itali, i biri të kthehej në vendlindje për të vazhduar jetën në Shqipëri. Por në intervistën e dhënë për "Tirana Observer", Sotir Seferaj, miku i ngushtë i legjendës së futbollit shqiptar, rrëfen edhe një sekret tjetër. Sipas tij, Loro kishte shkuar në Itali jo për të luajtur futboll, por për të ndjekur studimet e larta në degën e Juridikut në Universitetin e Romës.

Kush ishte Loro Boriçi?
Loro Boriçi u lind më 22 gusht 1922, në qytetin e Shkodrës. Ai rridhte nga një familje e vjetër shkodrane dhe shumë e njohur në qytetin e Shkodrës. Familja përbëhej nga gjashtë fëmijë, tre djem, Marku, Loro e Pjerini, si dhe nga tri vajza, Angjelina Margarita dhe Klarinda. 
Si u zbulua Loro si talent?
Loro që në moshë të vogël do të luante futboll së bashku me vëllain e tij, Markun, që ishte tre vjet më i madh se ai. Zakonisht ata luanin nëpër lagjet e tyre, ku vëllai i tij, Marku ishte portier dhe Loro sulmues. Por Loro spikati më tepër si talent kur luante në "Rrethin Don Bosko" të kolegjit Saverian. Por spikatjen e tij Loro e pati në moshën 15 vjeçare më 6 qershor 1937. Në fushën e vjetër të Shkodrës do të zhvillohej ndeshja e ditës së 7-të të Kampionatit të 7-të Kombëtar, midis "Vllaznisë" dhe ekipit "Dragoj" të Pogradecit. Ndeshja filloi në orën 16, dhe ekipi shkodran kishte në përbërje lojtarë të mëdhenj të asaj periudhe si Osmani, Shala, Gjeloshi, Fakja, Dizdari, Koliqi, Halepiani, Dervishi, Hoxha. Por në morinë e tërë këtyre lojtarëve të mëdhenj të asaj kohe, trajneri shkodran nuk kishte lënë jashtë as dy vëllezërit Boriçi, që luanin njëri si portier e tjetri si sulmues. Marku ishte 18 vjeç, kurse Loro donte edhe 68 ditë të mbushte 15 vjeç. Në pjesën e parë shkodranët patën vështirësi me mbrojtjen e skuadrës së Pogradecit, megjithëse ata do shënonin në minutën e 21 me anë të Koliqit. Por në pjesën e dytë çdo gjë ndryshoi. Kjo për shkak të lojës së debutuesit Loro Boriçi. 15-vjeçari arriti të shënojë në atë takim katër gola, njërin më të bukur se tjetrin, madje dy golat e fundit ai i shënoi nga një distancë prej 30-35 metra nga porta. Të gjithë në atë stadium u mahnitën nga loja e djalit të vogël dhe e duartrokitën gjatë gjithë ndeshjes. Por ajo ndeshje në fakt do të ishte edhe e fundit për Loron me ekipin e "Vllaznisë" në atë periudhe. Kjo për shkak se ai nuk u lejua të luante më nëpër fushat e vendit nga mamaja e tij, Marija, e cila kërkonte që ai të studionte dhe të mbaronte shkollën me rezultate të larta.
Kur filloi Loro të luante përsëri futboll?
Pavarësisht se e ëma e tij, Marija nuk donte që Loroja të bëhej futbollist, ai e gjente përsëri kohën të luante fshehurazi futboll me shokët e tij. Por ai karrierën si futbollist do ta niste pas 5 vitesh nga debutimi i tij i parë. Por kësaj here jo në Shqipëri, por në Itali.
Si u aktivizua Loro Boriçi me ekipin italian të Lacios? 
Në vitin 1941 Loro Boriçi kishte shkuar për të studiuar në Fakultetin e Drejtësisë në Romë. Por gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të tij në Itali ai nuk mund të qëndronte pa luajtur dot futboll, pasi ai ishte shumë i pasionuar pas këtij sporti. Prandaj duke mos patur më edhe pengesën e së ëmës së tij, ai iu drejtohet zyrave të klubit sportiv të Lacios. Pas një takimi të shkurtër, drejtuesit e klubit italian vendosën që ta provojnë djaloshin shqiptar, dhe fillimisht e aktivizojnë me ekipin B të Lacios. Gjatë ndeshjeve të kontrollit, Loro zhvilloi lojë të bukur gjë që bëri që ai tu binte në sy specialistëve të Lacios. Ai spikati për manovrimet që ai bënte me topin, hapin galopant si edhe gjuajtjet që ai mund të kryente me të dyja këmbët në distanca të ndryshme. Nuk u deshën shumë prova për të bindur teknikët e Lacios për ta grumbulluar Loron me ekipin e parë. Ai zhvilloi me Lacion në vitet 1941-1942, 18 ndeshje. Loroja luajti përkrah futbollistit më të mirë të asaj kohe, Silvio Piola. Ajo që mbetet kujtimi më i bukur i Loros me Lacion është ndeshja për Kupën e Italisë midis Juventusit dhe Lacios në vitin 1942. Ndeshja pritej me shumë interes edhe për faktin se dy futbollistë shqiptarë dhe të dy luanin në rolin e kundërsulmuesit. Riza Lushta me Juven dhe Loro Boriçi me Lacion. Para se të zhvillohej takimi, futbollisti Lushta kishte zbritur më parë në fushë dhe priste që në fushë të zbriste edhe Loroja. Menjëherë sa e pa këtë të fundit, Lushta shkoi me vrap dhe e përqafoi me mall dhe e uroi që të kishte sukses. Loja u zhvillua shumë interesante, në fillim skuadra e "Juventusit" kaloi në avantazh me anë të dy golave por ëmë pas skuadra e Lacios arriti ta barazojë dhe kulmi arriti kur Loro Boriçi arrin të shënojë edhe golin e tretë duke bërë të mundur mundjen e Juventusit si dhe eliminimin e këtij të fundit nga kupa e Italisë.
Akoma edhe sot nuk dihen mirë arsyet se pse u kthye Loro Boriçi në Shqipëri, në një kohë kur luante për një ekip të madh si Lacio?
Me sa di unë Loro u kthye në atdhe në vitin 1943, kjo u bë vetëm për arsye familjare. Duke qenë se vendi në atë kohë ishte i përfshirë nga lufta, Loroja së bashku me vëllain e tij, Markun e panë të arsyeshme të ktheheshin pranë familjes dhe t'i gjendeshin pranë në ato momente të vështira. Kjo ishte arsyeja se pse Loro u kthye në Shqipëri. Loro ishte shumë i lidhur me familjen e tij dhe nuk mund të qëndronte kurrsesi jashtë vendit, ndërkohë që jeta e tyre ishin në rrezik. Ndërkohë që edhe e ëma e tij Marija dëshironte që në atë periudhë të vështirë ti kishte dy djemtë pranë.
Si vazhdoi më pas karriera e Loros si futbollist? 
Loro u shfaq përsëri në futbollin shqiptar pas 9 vitesh. Ai u kthye përsëri të luajë për skuadrën e tij "Vllazninë" në vitin 1945 pas çlirimit të vendit. Në vitin 1945 ai u thirr për herë të parë si përforcues nga skuadra e "Tiranës" në një turne që u zhvillua në Beograd të Jugosllavisë. Në të merrnin pjesë ekipi "Ylli i Kuq" i Beogradit, ekipi i "Tiranës", si dhe ekipi i "Sofjes". Ky do ishte nj turne triumfal për Loron, jo vetëm që ai do shënonte në të dy ndeshjet, por ai do shpallej edhe futbollisti më i mirë i turneut. Në dy shtator 1945 në vend filloi edhe kampionati i 8-të kombëtar i futbollit. Ai ishte i ndarë në dy grupe A dhe B me nga 6 skuadra. Në grupin e "Vllaznisë" bënin pjesë skuadrat e "Teutës" së Durrësit. "Besa" e Kavajës, "Tomorri" i Beratit, "Ismail Qemali" i Vlorës dhe skuadra ushtarake "Liria" me qendër në Korçë. Ekipi i Shkodrës arrin t'i fitojë të gjitha ndeshjet në grupin e saj dhe më pas ndeshet me fituesen e grupit tjetër, që ishte ekipi i "Tiranës". "Vllaznia" arrin t'i fitojë të dyja takimet me skuadrën e Tiranës duke bërë që të shpallet kampione kombëtare. Ky ishte edhe titulli i parë kampion për Loron. Në kampionatin e 9, Loro luan vetëm një ndeshje në të cilën ai do dëmtohet rëndë në gju, dhe për këtë arsye ai dërgohet për kurim në Jugosllavi, ku qëndron për gati 6 muaj. Ai do kthehej në atdhe për të luajtur përsëri në shtator të vitit 1946, vetëm një muaj para fillimit të Kampionatit Ballkanik të vitit 1946, i cili u zhvillua në atë kohë në Tiranë. Ky kampionat do ishte edhe shkëlqimi i Loros. 

Pasaporta

Emri: Loro 
Mbiemri: Boriçi
Datëlindja 22 gusht 1922
Vendlindja: Shkodër 
Tituj sportiv: "Mjeshtër i Merituar", "Trajner Kombëtar", "Nderi i Sportit Shqiptar"
Ekipet ku ka luajtur: ekipi i "Vllaznisë" (1937-1945, '46, '47, '48), "Partizani" (1949 - 1956), "Spartaku" i Tiranës (1956), Lacio (1941-1942).
Klubet që ka drejtuar: "Partizani", "Spartaku" i Tiranës, "Flamurtari", "Lokomotiva", "Kombëtarja e të Rinjve", ekipi "Shpresa", ekipi i Kombëtares së Shqipërisë, Kombëtaren e Kinës.
Ndeshje ndërkombëtare të luajtura:
Ka luajtur 80 ndeshje, nga të cilat 20 i ka luajtur me ekipin e kombëtares. Ka shënuar 38 gola.
Trofe të fituara:
Kampion Kombëtar si futbollist: "Vlaznia" (1945), "Partizani" (1949, 1954). Kupa Republike: "Partizani" 1949, Kampion Ballkani si futbollist ( 1946), 6 herë golashënuesi më i mirë i vendit. Si trajner: Kampion Kombëtar me "Partizanin" (1962 / 63, 1963/ 64, 1970/71. Kupa Republike: "Partizani", 1964, 66, 68, 70. Kampion Ballkani midis klubeve, "Partizani" 1970, kampion Ballkani me Shpresa. Medalje e argjendtë në Lojërat e Ushtrive të Lindjes (Hanoi) 1963. Fitues i anketës "Sporti Popullor"
Dekoruar: Urdhri "Naim Frashëri" Klasi i Parë, Urdhri i Artë "Naim Frashëri", Medalje pune: "Mjeshtri i Madh i Punës"

JETESHKRIMI

EMRI: Sotir 
Mbiemri: Seferaj
Datëlindja: 18 shtator 1938
Vendlindja: Selenicë, Vlorë
VEPRIMTARIA SI FUTBOLLIST
Aktivizuar me Selenicën në vitet 1955-1956.
Aktivizuar me "Partizanin" në vitet 1957-1963.
Aktivizuar me "Flamurtarin" në vitet 1963-1970.
Kampion kombëtar me Shpresën dhe ekipin e parë të "Partizanit", në vitin 1958, 1959, 1961 dhe
në sezonin 1962/1963.
Fitues i Kupës së Republikës në vitin 1961.
Fitues i Kupës së Paqes në vitin 1962.
Fitues i Kupës "Bashkimi" me "Flamurtarin".
Ka zhvilluar një ndeshje me ekipin kombëtar.
Ka zhvilluar disa takime ndërkombëtare me "Partizanin" dhe "Flamurtarin".
VEPRIMTARI SI TRAINER
Në vitin 1970, trajner i "Shpresave" të "Flamurtarit".
Në vitin 1971-1990, trajner i sistemeve zinxhir: pioniere, paratërinj, të rinj, shpresa dhe një sezon zv/trajner me ekipin e parë të "Partizanit", së bashku me Bejkush Birçen.
Në vitin 1990-1992 trajner i skuadrës Selenica.
Ne sezonin 1993/1994 trajner i Kastriotit te Krujës.
Ne sezonin 1995/1996/ specialist, vëzhgues i skuadrës se futbollit Flamurtari.
Kampion kombëtar si trajner me Shpresën e "Partizanit".
Kampion kombëtar si zv/trajner i Bejkush Birçes me Partizanin.
Kampion kombëtar i kategorisë së dytë me Selenicën.
Për herë të parë në historinë e saj Selenica debuton në kategorinë e parë.
Trajner i kategorisë "Profesionist".
Ka mbaruar ILKF "Vojo Kushi", Tirane, me specialitet futbolli.
Ka kryer studimet pasuniversitare, specializim futbolli.
Ka zhvilluar disa kurse me trajnerë të huaj.
Aktiviteti sportiv si futbollist dhe trajner 40 vjet, 1955-1994, vit në të cilin del në pension.
Prej disa vitesh gazetar sportiv.
Botues i librit "Dinamo - 50 vjet (1950-2000)" (histori, foto, statistika).
Autor i 5 broshurave: "Panajot Pano, mbreti i fushës"; "Zihni Gjinali - Ustai"; "Skënder Begeja, ekspresi i futbollit"; "Niko Mile, artisti i ringut shqiptar"; "Melpomeni Çobani, në art - Artiste e Popullit, në sport - Mjeshtre Sporti".
Ka në botim librin "Shqipëria - kampione e Ballkanit 1946". Autor i 175 mini-monografive.

Goli i "çuditshëm" i Loros

Në derbin "Dinamo" - "Partizani" në vitin 1954, kur takimi po mbaronte në barazim 0-0, ndodhi një episod që nuk kishte ndodhur ndonjëherë. Një nga futbollistët e Partizanit kroson topin në zonën e portës së "Dinamos" që mbrohej na mjeshtri Qemal Vogli, i cili kërcen në lartësi dhe e zotëron atë. Por ndaj tij pati një ndërhyrje trupore nga futbollisti Merja. Qemali hodhi vështrimin nga arbitri, që nuk dha ndonjë sinjal për faull. I nervozuar, ai lëshon topin përtokë dhe shkon drejt arbitrit për të protestuar. Këtë veprim e pa Loro, që ishte 6 - 7 hapa larg topit, ai vrapon dhe e çon topin në rrjetë. Gjyqtari këtë veprim e quan të rregullt dhe kërkon që topi të vendoset në qendër të fushës, duke e quajtur gol të rregullt. Ky gol u quajt goli i zgjuarsisë, i njohjes perfekte të rregullores së futbollit nga Boriçi. Ai gol e shpalli Partizanin kampion të Shqipërisë. 

(vijon nesër)

tirana observer

----------

